#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-27
<acemi> samsung ile ilgili birsye
<tulliana> acemi: yazıcım samsung
<acemi> smfpd'yi sen mi kurdun
<tulliana> evet
<acemi> hatali initscripti var, nasil kurdun
<tulliana> valla kuruldu çalışıyor
<tulliana> :D
<acemi> squeeze deposu disindan sen hicbirsey kurmadin mi
<tulliana> kurmadım
<acemi> ps aux | grep smfp ciktisi nedir
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559469/
<acemi> /etc/init.d/smfpd stop
<acemi> ps aux | grep bootlogd  ciktisi bi de
<tulliana> ok
<tulliana> acemi: root      3646  0.0  0.0   3188   768 pts/2    S+   17:07   0:00 grep bootlogd
<acemi> dpkg --configure --pending   denesene
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559470/
<acemi> ssh sunucu var mi makinende
<tulliana> bilmiyorum
<acemi> netstat -tanp | grep 22
<tulliana> acemi: var sanırım evet
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559471/
<acemi> yokmus
<tulliana> hmm
<acemi> echo $LANG ciktisi nedir
<tulliana> acemi: tr_TR.UTF-8
<acemi> dpkg-reconfigure locales   yapip sistem dilini bir degistirsene
<acemi> en_US.UTF-8  yapacaksin
<tulliana> ok
<acemi> echo $LANG dediginde  en_US.UTF-8 gormen lazim dogru yaparsan
<acemi> sonra tekrar  dpkg --configure --pending
<tulliana> acemi: seçtim ama çıktı yine TR veriyor
<tulliana> iki dili de ekledi sanırım
<acemi> hem listeden hem de sonra gelen 2 secenekten sececeksin
<acemi> root hesabindan bi kere cikip yeniden girmen gerekiyor olabilir
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559472/
<acemi> su smfpd'den kurtulmak lazim, soruna neden olan o
<acemi> cd /etc/init.d/
<tulliana> acemi: tamam
<acemi> update-rc.d -f smfpd remove
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559474/
<acemi> ls /etc/rc2.d/
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559475/ AYRICA..
<tulliana> güncelleme komutu hata vermedi şimdi
<tulliana> yada emin değilim tam
<acemi> hangi komut
<tulliana> o paketleri göstermedi
<tulliana> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<acemi> vermemesi lazimdi, smfpd initscript gitti cunku
<acemi> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade  ciktisi ne su an
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559476/
<acemi> dpkg --configure --pending ciktisi
<tulliana> acemi: çıktı vermedi
<acemi> tmm, hallolmus oyleyse
<acemi> yalniz samsung yazici su an calismaz. kullanmak icin smfpd yi yukleyen paketi yeniden kurman lazim
<tulliana> ok
<acemi> onu kurarsan da yeni guncellemelerde soru yasarsin
<tulliana> anladım
<tulliana> acemi: dil en us kaldı
<tulliana> :D
<acemi> tr_tr yapabilirsin yeniden
<tulliana> komutu yemiyor şimdi
<tulliana> :Pp
<acemi> dpkg-reconfigure locales  diyeceksin root olarak
<tulliana> acemi:
<tulliana> root@debian:/home/burak# sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tulliana> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<acemi> o dosyayi kullanan baska uygulama var demek
<tulliana> acemi: yeniden başlatayım öyle deneyim
<acemi> reboot ettikten sonra bi ara yaparsin
<tulliana> ok
<tulliana> reboot
<tulliana> acemi: root TR ama oturum ingilizce
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> yereli TR yapıp 2-3 kere reboot ettim ama aynı
<acemi> bir sonraki acilisa tr olur muhtemelen
<tulliana> sanırım 3 kere başlattıım olmadı
<tulliana> :D
<acemi> oyleyse masustunun bir yerinden yeniden tr secmek gerekiyor olabilir
<acemi> kullanici konsolunda echo $LANG ciktisi ne
<tulliana> acemi: çıtı TR
<acemi> oyleyse masaustu ayarlarinda bir yerde dil secme vardir, onu bulup dene
<tulliana> gnome masaüstü
<tulliana> deminden beri kurcalıyorum ama
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> bulamadım
<tulliana> gnome2 masaüstü
<tulliana> dediğin ubuntuda vardı bunda göremedim
<acemi> gnome farketmez, bunda da vardir
<acemi> masaustune login olurken de secebiliyor olabilirsin
<tulliana> bakayım
<tulliana> login ekranı TR ;)
<tulliana> girince eng ;)
<tulliana> reboot
<tulliana> acemi: evet TR oldu
<tulliana> orası aklıma gelmemişti dikkatimden kaçtı
<tulliana> acemi: eline gözüne beynine sağlık
<tulliana> Allah razı olsun
<acemi> bsd
<tulliana> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<tulliana> acemi: sağ tık menüsüne konsol eklemek mümkünmü
<acemi> mumkundur de gnomeda nasil bilmiyorum
<tulliana> google da kurcalarım ;)
<tulliana> acemi: iyi geceler
<tulliana> Allaha emanet ol
<acemi> loopback
<solayagim> selam millet
<solayagim> laflayalým biraz yahu çok sessizleþti burasý
<primeras> lspci komutu bilgisayarda kurulu olan pci aygıtlarını mı gösterir yoksa aktifleştirilmemiş donanımları da gösterir mi
<primeras> oktay-ibm: bi fikrin var mı
<primeras> bu konuda
<Kartagis> primeras: aktifleştirilmemiş aygıtları da gösterir
<primeras> Kartagis: teşekkürler
<Kartagis> ricai
<kunguz> ubuntu-arm deposunun paketleri şu adreste mi bulunuyor: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/InRelease
<zubak> şş ubucular
<zubak> shell ile ilgili merak ettiğim bişi var
<zubak> ben shelle ikinci bir panel ekleyebilirmiyim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-28
<subay^^> ubuntu şu an hangi marka laptoplarla iyi geçiniyor?
<acemi> markaya bakarsan yanilirsin, modele gore bakman lazim
<acemi> sen begendigin modeli secip sonra internetten bak
<subay^^> benim 8 yaşında bir yegen var laptop isteyip duruyo
<subay^^> dell yada lenovo diye düşünüyorum
<subay^^> pek yeni değil ancak Lenovo NVS53TX
<acemi> 6-7 ay once bi packard bell almistim, onda butun donanimlar hicbir ilave islem yapmadan debian tarafindan otomatik tanindi. sadece wireless icin non-free depoyu ekledim
<acemi> lenovo da genelde iyi
<acemi> yalniz kullandigim birinde ses icin ekstra islemler yapmak gerekiyordu
<subay^^> bu model lenovo almak istiyorum ama yanında windows ta satıyolar diye tercih etmiyorum
<acemi> freedos yuklu lenovo vardir piyasada
<subay^^> packerd bell bakmamıştım bakıcam
<subay^^> evet var ancak bunun fiyatı baya uygun
<acemi> ne kadar
<subay^^> 700 tl
<acemi> netbok mu
<acemi> notebook mu
<subay^^> note
<acemi> kdv dahil? haric?
<subay^^> dahil
<subay^^> vatan da var şuan
<acemi> mesela su 680 tl freedoslu; http://www.pcdepo.com/lenovo-b560-59-071342-laptop-urun5758.html
<subay^^> evet iyi bu ancak paylaşımlı ekran kartı var diyor. ben biraz çekiniyorum paylaşımlılardan
<acemi> neden
<acemi> 3d oyunlardan oynamayacaksan sorun olmaz
<subay^^> ekran için ram kullanıyor, performansı azalıyor gibi düşünüyorum
<subay^^> ben oynamıyorum ama yegen oynuyor
<acemi> 2 gb ram zaten kullanamaz normal kullanici
<acemi> teknik olarak bir problem cikmaz
<subay^^> facebook ta oyun oynuyor, masaüstübilgisayarın fanı deli gibi dönüyor
<acemi> facebook oyunu onemli degil
<subay^^> gerçi o masaütsü pentium d 3.0 bir işlemcisi vardı
<subay^^> bu en son gösterdiğini not aldım
<acemi> pcdepo.com iyi bir site
<subay^^> pcdepo üvenilir mi_
<subay^^> dicektim
<acemi> eksisozlukten filan bak yorumlara, genelde millet cok begeniyor
<Kartagis> şuan değil şu an
<Alpay> Merhabalar
<Kartagis> selam Alpay
<Alpay> üstad yetkilimisi
<Alpay> n
<Alpay> forumda
<Kartagis> hayır değilim
<Alpay> ubuntuyu sevdim
<Alpay> ati ekran kartim war 4850 hd
<Alpay> ikinci monitörde lcd tv
<Alpay> 11 war
<Alpay> soldaki task menü ikinci ekrana kayıyıor ve arama olayi
<Alpay> onu bi beceremedim :)
<Kartagis> burada kalırsan yardım edenler olacaktır
<Alpay> vlc de sende hafif kasilmalar oldumu
<Alpay> video izlerken
<Alpay> 1080p ac3 ile codec avi
<Kartagis> 1080 video hiç izlemedim
<Kartagis> genelde normal avi çekerim
<Kartagis> televizyonda izlemek için
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-29
<ubuntu__> iyi günler. ubuntu 10.10'da bir f
<ubuntu__> ubuntuda bir flash disk'in içindeki exe uzantılı dosyaları nasıl aratıp bulabilirim acaba ?
<ubuntu__> ubuntu ile flash diskteki exe uzantılı dosyaları nasıl aratabilirim acaba ?
<ubuntu__>  ubuntu ile flash diskteki exe uzantılı dosyaları nasıl aratabilirim acaba ?
<acemi> flashdiski hangi klasore mount ettin
<ubuntu__> sdb1
<acemi> /mnt/sdb1 mi
<ubuntu__> evet
<ubuntu__> windows ta *.exe ile aratabiliyordum.ama ubuntuda nasıl yapacagımı bilmiyorum
<acemi> neyey evet dedigini biliyorsundur umarim.   find /mnt/sdb1 -name *.exe
<ubuntu__> teşekkür ederim
<acemi> bsd
<ubuntu__> df -h komutuyla HDD'nin /dev/sda6 oldugunu gördüm. "find /dev/sda6 -name *.exe" komutunu verdigimde hiç birşey yapmadan bir alt satıra geçiyor. nerde hata yapıyorum ?
<marenostrum> Merhaba. Bugün geçiciolarak bulunduğum bir yerde (Ankara, Çayyolu) geçiciolarak ttent DNS'ikullanırken ubuntu.com'a ve launchpad.net'e erişememe sorunu yaşadım. DNS'i OpenDNS yapınca işçözüldü. Bu arızi,geçici,bölgesel birşey midir, böyle genel birdurum mu var? ttnet'den hizmet alıp onun DNS'ini kullanan/geçici olarak kullanabilecek bir arkadaş varsa kontrol edebilir mi? Veya başka birsebep bilip söyleyen de olur.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-30
<zafer> slm
<zafer> debian ile ilgili sorunum ( sorunlarım) var yardımcı olabilecek varmıdır ?
<hakan_ugur> selamlar arkadaşlar  skypede ses ve görüntü problemi var bu konuda bilgisi olan varmı yardımcı olabilirmi ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-01
<hotrod> merhaba arkadaslar, ubuntu da barkod etiket yazicisi kullanabilir miyim birde aldigimiz barkod etiket yazicilarinin linux driver destegi yok, bu konuda fikri olan arkadaslar var mi ? bir sekilde bir software yardimi ile bunu calistirabilir miyiz ? tesekkurler
<utdmr> hotrod: bir ara böyle bir konu görmüştüm
<utdmr> hotrod: nerede hatırlamıyorum ama
<utdmr> hotrod: foruma sor istersen
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<zubak> sa kernel patchlemem gerek ve patch'de bir sorun var yardımcı olabilecek varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-02
 * Heartbroken hi good morning @ll
<etsw> kimse var mi
<etsw> gunzip < file.tar.gz | tar xvf -
<etsw> komutunun turkce anlami ne
<acemi> tar xzvf file.tar.gz ile ayni sey
<etsw> yani file dosyasini cikar ..... devami ne
<etsw> yani harflerin anlamini bulamadim
<etsw> bi de < bi de sondaki - 'nin
<etsw> tar : target sanirim
<acemi> linuxda uzantilarin anlami yok aslinda ama aliskanliklara gore gz, sikistirilmis dosya, tar backup dosyasi
<etsw> yani o an bulundugum klasore cikarir bunu oyle mi
<etsw> atiyorum /home/deneme/ klasorundeyse tar.gz,  /home/deneme/superklasor/ icine atmak istesem
<etsw> yani bir dosyadan baska dosya icine
<acemi> bulundugu klasore o dosyanin icinde olanlari acar
<etsw> anladim
<etsw> peki ya sadece  gunzip < file.tar.gz  yazarsam | tar 'siz
<etsw> bir farki olur mu
<etsw> makine benim olsa kurcalar dururum da, arkadasin ya :(
<etsw> kufredecem kufredemiom da
<acemi> sikistirilmis dosyayi acar ama backup formatinda kalir. tar olarak
<etsw> anladim
<etsw> saolasin acemi
<acemi> bi klasor acip deneme yap icinde birsey olmaz
<acemi> sonucta bu tar xzvf file.tar.gz komutu ile ayni
<etsw> bilgisayar degil ya, shell
<etsw> bissuru sevrer filan var simdi bisey yaparsam filan diye korktum
<etsw> actim ama basardim evet
<etsw> sayende saol
<etsw> tcl kurmaya calisiyorum da shell'e
<acemi> depodan kursana, manuel niye kuruyorsun
<etsw> nasil yani
<etsw> putty ile baglandim
<acemi> sen hangi dagitimi kullaniyorsun, ubuntu mu
<etsw> centos'mus
<acemi> tcl neden kuracaksin
<etsw> ircbot deneyecem eggdrop sitesinde tcl kurulu olmasi lazim dedi
<acemi> root olabiliyor musun o makinede
<etsw> evet
<etsw> ha komutla kur diyorsun anladim sudo apt-get tarzi
<acemi> yum install tcl deyince kurmasi lazim
<acemi> depo disindan birsey kurmak kotu birsey
<etsw> hangi klasorde diyecem onu
<acemi> nerede dediginin onemi yok
<etsw> anladim
<etsw> acemi : already installed dedi, hay ben bu arkadasimin
<acemi> tclsh dediginde tcl shelli gelir yukluyse
<etsw> peki ya hangi dosyaya yukledigini nerden bulacam
<etsw> cunku ayni sekilde yum install eggdrop dedim ve yukledi ilginc bicimde
<etsw> aslinda bu linux cok guzel bisey de iste
<etsw> dayanamadim ben, cok sinirlendim windowsa dondum
<acemi> dosyaya degil, klasorlere yukluyor
<etsw> yuklu duruyor bir yerde ubuntu bilgisayarda 10gb ayirdim
<etsw> bazen acip acip ic cekiyorum kapatiyorum
<etsw> config dosyasina ulasmam lazim onun, search komutu var mi bildigin "eggdrop" yazan her seyin klasorunu gostersin bana
<etsw> dur netten bi bakayim buna
<etsw> http://ss64.com/bash/  boyle bisey elegecirdim
<acemi> butun config dosyalari /etc altinda olur
<etsw> ok
<etsw> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<etsw> make: *** [install-start] Error 127
<etsw> gibi bir hata verdi :(
<acemi> o dosya yuklu degilmis
<acemi> tcl versiyonun tutmuyor olabilir
<etsw> hmm yum install tcl diyince son version yuklu demisti
<acemi> eggdropu sen depodan yuklememis miydin
<etsw> googledan bi bakim error sayisina
<etsw> yok hayir elle tar.gz attim ve actim
<acemi> depodan yuklesen boyle sorunlarla ugrasmazsin
<etsw> ama o zaman komutlari nereye yazacam ki
<etsw> baksana adamlar step by step vermis
<acemi> depo disindan sadece ne yaptigini bilmeyen kullanicilar birsey yukler
<etsw> http://www.egghelp.org/setup.htm
<acemi> bi de ne yaptigini cok iyi bilenler yukler ama bu, konumuzla ilgili degil
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-03
<etsw> bir dosyayi ki sanirim sikistirilmis dosya *.gz dosyalari, bir dizine cikartmaya calistigimda yetkiniz yok diyor. neden olabilri
<varadero> günaydýn
<acemi411> debianda paaket kuramıyorum
<acemi> ben kurabiliyorum
<acemi411> synaptics paket yöneticisini nasıl kurabilirim
<acemi> normal masaustu kurulumu yaptiysan kurulmustu zaten
<acemi411> kde kurdum ama yok
<acemi411> aptitude de bulamadım
<acemi> aptitude install synaptic
<oktay-ibm> apt-get update ; apt-get install synaptic
<acemi411> root@debian:/home/debian# apt-get install synaptic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate root@debian:/home/debian# ^C root@debian:/home/debian# a
<acemi411> böyle bi ekren çıkıyor
<acemi> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ciktisi nedir
<acemi411> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.2.1 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 kde-CD Binary-1 20110626-15:45]/ squeeze main  deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.2.1 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 kde-CD Binary-1 20110626-15:45]/ squeeze main  deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main  # squeeze-updates, previously known as 'volatile' # A network mirror was not selected during install.  
<acemi411> bu kararlı sürüm fark ediyomu
<acemi> http://paste.debian.net/121768/
<acemi> o dosyanin icini boyle yapacaksin
<acemi411> ok
<acemi> bask ahicbir satir kalmayacak
<acemi411> dolphin de root olamıyorum
<acemi> olmana gerek yok
<acemi> konsoldan yap
<acemi411> dosyayı kaydetmiyor
<acemi> etmiyor, yapmiyor demenin anlami yok. ne yaptin ve ne msaj verdi onu yazacaksin
<acemi411> root olamadığım için kaydetmiyor
<acemi> konsoldan calisan bir editor kullanmayi biliyor musun
<acemi411> hyr
<acemi> acilen ogrenmen lazim
<acemi> tabii surekli linux kullanacaksan
<acemi411> pardus la debian kullandım okadar debian karışık ben neyapayım
<acemi> bana gore de pardus karisik
<acemi411> dolphin i konsoldanda açmıyor
<acemi> acar ama yanlis yontem kullaniyorsun
<acemi411> ney
<acemi> konsoldan calisan bir editor ile yap
<acemi> nano, vim vs gibi
<acemi411> paket kurmuyo ne yapayım
<acemi> bunlar default vardir
<acemi411> xfce masaüstü kursam aynımı olmalı
<acemi> aslinda ortada sorun yok, o nedenle masaustunu degistirmen birseyi degistirmeyecek
<acemi411> paket kuramıyorum ne yapabilirim
<acemi411> cins bi sistem ubuntu bile bundan rahat
<acemi> paket kuramamanin sebebi depo bilgilerinin yer aldigi dosyayi duzenleyememen
<acemi> ubuntu kullan oyleyse
<etsw> http://i.imgur.com/wGnI5.jpg  program yukleyemiyorum, ayni programi arkadasim yukluyor
<shlomo> arkadaşlar program indiremiyorum. depo bilgisini Bazı arşivler alınamıyor, apt-get update çalıştırarak veya --fix-missing ekleyerek düzelebilir? diyor. update işe yaramıyor diğerini de kullanamadım.
<shlomo> 11.04
<shlomo> ne yapayım?
<shlomo> kimse mi yok arkadaşlar bi el atın da vurduralım
<shlomo> :)
<shlomo> @varadero hoca bi el atıver :)
<f0und> shlomo: Error: "varadero" is not a valid command.
<shlomo> arkadaşlar program indiremiyorum. depo bilgisini Bazı arşivler alınamıyor, apt-get update çalıştırarak veya --fix-missing ekleyerek düzelebilir? diyor. update işe yaramıyor diğerini de kullanamadım
<shlomo> 11.04. ne yapayım
<shlomo> edit: fix missing de işe yaramadı
<primeras> ne hata veriyo onu da yazsan ya
<primeras> danimarka mirroları
<primeras> kullan
<primeras> denmark
<primeras> diye gecer
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-25
<mustinet> merhabalar, 12.04 kullanıyorum ve depolardan sürekli connection failed hatası ya da waiting header cevabı alıyorum örnek : W: Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US  Connection failed
<Kartagis> mustinet: bende de oluyor, ben depoları Amerika yaptım
<Kartagis> ama denemedim henüz
<Kartagis> evet, tr'de sorun var
<Kartagis> us oldu
<mustinet> problem yaşayan başka bir arkadaşım da us yapmış.
<mustinet> teşekkür ederim
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<BrozaC> Slm
<sertaconay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-26
<Azad> selam, gentoo kernel kurulumu hakkinda bir sey soracagim, kurulumun kernel seçimi ve kurulumu  asamasinda kernel seçimi yapilirken ya emerge gentoo-sources ile gentoo-sources surumu alinmali veya emerge genkernel ile genkernel surumu dimi ?
<sertaconay> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-27
<aquarius> merhabalar kanal sakinleri
<ronax> hoşgeldin
<aquarius> hoşbulduk dostum
<aquarius> uzun zamandır kanala girmiyordum
<aquarius> açıkçası birilerini bulacağımı ummuyordum
<aquarius> :)
<ronax> :)
<aquarius> irc veritabanında ubuntu tr ekibini görmek güzel
<aquarius> garip olan türkiyede ubuntu kullanıcısı bir hayli artı ama buraya takılan kişi sayısı bir hayli az
<aquarius> sanıyorum irc veritabanında bir yardım ortamı bulunduğunu bilmiyorlar ?
<gokko>  gencler kimse yokmu bre?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-28
<sertaconay> merhaba
<varadero> selam
<emre_> hayırlı geceler arkadaşlar
<ronax> eyvallah
<emre_> yeni linux mint kurdum da ubuntu tabanlı old duymuştum
<emre_> o kanalda kimse yok buraya geldim o yüzden
<emre_> vınn aldım da yeni, bi türlü cihazı tanımıyor bilgisayar ronax
<ronax> o kanalda sadece ben varım :)
<ronax> linux mint mate mi kde mi
<emre_> mate
<ronax> vpn ayarlarında halledebilirsin
<ronax> http://forum.linuxmint.org.tr/index.php?topic=1165.45
<ronax> buradan incele
<ronax> takıldığın noktalarda yazarsın
<emre_> cihazda sd kart okuyucu var sadece o geliyor takınca
<emre_> ne ekrana bişey geliyor başka ne de bilgisayarım kısmına
<ronax> şu an kde üzerindeyim
<ronax> ama vpn geniş bant ayarlarını yapman lazım
<ronax> forumu inceledin mi
<emre_> bakıyorum da yeni bi kullanıcıyım
<emre_> o yüzden biraz ilginç geldiler kodlar hatalar vs. :)
<ronax> emre_ : http://forum.shiftdelete.net/linux/116520-%5Bresimli-anlatim%5D-ubuntuda-turkcell-3g-vinn-usb-modem-ile-internete-baglanmak.html
<ronax> görsel anlatım
<ronax> ubuntu bu deme
<ronax> aynı işlemleri yapacaksın fark etmiyor
<emre_> öyle değil, vınn cihazını tanımıyor bilgisayar
<emre_> ordan işlem yapmak istediğimde cihazın seçilebilir olması gereken checkbox pasif konumda
<emre_> neyse biraz daha araştırayım bakalım hayırlı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-29
<assaa> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-30
<Ersin> pidgin ve onboard ne kadar güzel biişiymiş
<Ersin> pidgin için eklenti url verecek olan genç arıyorıö desem
<BrozaC> Slm
<Ersin> efendim acaba sistem çalışmaya yani bilgisayar açılınca bu komutu otomatik nasıl çalıştırırım x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800
<Ersin> NE YAPMAM LAZIM BUDURUMDAÜ
<Ersin> pardon caps b açıkmış
<Fatih_M> Ersin,
<Fatih_M> /etc/rc.local
<Fatih_M> dosyasının içeresine eklemen lazım
<Fatih_M> exit 0 'ın üst satırına
<Ersin> neyi nasıl ekleyeceğimi bilmiyorum desem fatih hocam
<Fatih_M> alt+f2 tuşuna basın
<Fatih_M> gelen ekrana gnome-terminal yazın
<Ersin> hemen yapim
<Fatih_M> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Fatih_M> yazın gelen komut satırına
<Ersin> evet hocam
<Ersin> fatih_m hocam
<Fatih_M> efendim?
<Ersin> hocam napabilirim şimdi
<Fatih_M> söylediklerimi yapmadınız mı?
<Ersin> gedit te nnapmalıyım onu bilmiyorum
<Fatih_M> gedit'te rc.local dosyası açılmadı mı?
<Fatih_M> exit 0 'ın yukarısına
<Fatih_M> x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800
<Fatih_M> bunu yaz
<Fatih_M> veya çalıştırmak istediğin komut her ne ise
<Ersin> hemen denim hocam
<Ersin> fatih hocam rc.localin full pathi neydi
<Fatih_M> /etc/rc.local
<Ersin> sağolun
<Ersin> fatih_m hocam olmadı
<Fatih_M> BrozaC,
<BrozaC> Efendim
<Fatih_M> açılışta komut çalıştırmak için /etc/rc.local 'i kullanmıyor muyuz?
<BrozaC> Ubuntu'da evet
<Fatih_M> Ersin, hadi ben yanlış biliyor olsam da BrozaC da mı biliyor :)
<BrozaC> Full para isteyebilir /snın/osman gibi
<BrozaC> Path*
<Fatih_M> sen komutta sıkıntı var gibi Ersin
<Ersin> terminalde komut a.ılıyo
<BrozaC> Komut desktop da çalışan burseyse olmaz
<BrozaC> Bazı komutlarda root la olmaz
<Ersin> ssh denermisiniz bana
<BrozaC> Ä°phonela zor olur :)
<Ersin> :
<Ersin> :)
<BrozaC> Komut ne çalışacak olan ?
<BrozaC> ??
<Ersin> :-[
<Ersin> x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800
<BrozaC> Full path gir , root la dene
<BrozaC> X siz çalışmıyor mus sanirim
<Ersin> hmmm
<Ersin> pidginde yazı yazma alanım gçrünmüyor :
<Ersin> nsl düzelir
<Ersin> brozac
<Ersin> bi fikrin varmı
<Ersin> kullandığınız irc istemcisi nedir
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-01
<eolmez> burdaki gibi http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp kurulum yaptım ama phpmyadmin yok neden
<eolmez> burdaki gibi http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp kurulum yaptım ama phpmyadmin yok neden
<mozakca> sertaconay: merhaba
<sertaconay> merhaba mozakca
<mozakca> drupaldan tanırsın beni
<sertaconay> evet
<mozakca> belki
<sertaconay> nasılsın
<mozakca> iyiyim sağol sen nasılsın
<sertaconay> drupal-tr'de neden yoksun (:
<sertaconay> benden de iyilik sağlık
<mozakca> çünkü proje bitti
<mozakca> kendi sitem de olmadığından pek uğraşmıyorum
<mozakca> ümitle görüşüyor musun?
<mozakca> bir chat kanalı yapacaktı ne yaptı?
<sertaconay> evet görüşüyorum. sunucuyu aldık. fakat kuruluma bir türlü geçemedik
<Fatih_M> vay finlandiyadan bile insan geliyor kanala arkadaş :)
<rgngl> :)
<Fatih_M> rgngl, Finlandiya da ne yapıyorsunuz? Parçacık hızlandırıcı lab. inde mühendis misin :)
<rgngl> yazilim isindeyim
<rgngl> mobil uygulama bu ara
<Fatih_M> oo süper
<Fatih_M> Türkiyeden mi gittiniz, yok zaten ezel beri oradamıydınız :)
<rgngl> turkiyeden geldim, okul niyetine. sonra da is
<Fatih_M> iyiymiş, peki önerir misin orayı bilgisayar işi için?
<Fatih_M> bende bir bilgisayar mühendisi adayayım duruma göre gitmek isterim :D
<rgngl> bi 5 sene onceki ortam yok, nokia sikintida biraz o yuzden. ama yine de fena degil. hangi okuldasin?
<Fatih_M> dokuz eylül
<Fatih_M> rgngl, nokia öldü yahu hâlâ symbian'ın kafasındalar..
<Fatih_M> nokia da donanım ok ama yazılım failed :)
<Fatih_M> nokia'yla aynı ortam içinde olan birisi olarak siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?
<rgngl> nokia zeki ama calismiyor durum bu :)
<Fatih_M> finceyle aranız nasıl?
<Fatih_M> bildiğim kadarıyla aynı bizim türkçe gibi.. ural-altay dil ailesinden
<Fatih_M> onlar altay kolundan sanırım..
<Fatih_M> sondan eklemeli, zor bir dil :)
<rgngl> derdimi anlatacak kadar var iste fincem. benzerlikler de yok degil ama ural-altay dil grubu muhabbeti akademik ortamlarda pek kabul gormuyor.
<rgngl> genelde altay dil grubu, ural dil grubu diye ayiriyorlar
<Fatih_M> anladım
<Fatih_M> rgngl, mobil uygulamaları hangi dilde geliştiriyorsunuz? ve/veya hangi framework üzerinde?
<rgngl> gecen seneye kadar nokia'da meego uzerinde calisiyordum, nispeten daha low-level isler. su an android uygulamalari uzerine calisiyorum kucuk bir sirkette.
<Fatih_M> meego'dan elini çektiler
<Fatih_M> olduğu gibi windows phone'a doğru kaydılar...
<Fatih_M> meydanı olduğu gibi samsung'a bıraktılar ;)
<rgngl> kacinci sinifsin sen?
<Fatih_M> karışık biraz
<Fatih_M> 2 sene ıspartada bilgisayar teknolojisi ve programlama okudum. Sonra DGS diye bir sınava girdim, sonra DEU'yu kazandım... Şu an hazırlıktayım, gelecek sene 2 den devam edeceğim
<rgngl> hmm iyiymis
<Fatih_M> bu arada boş durmayayım dedim bir de anadolu üniversitesi işletme okuyayım dedim onda da 3. sınıftayım
<Fatih_M> dondurdum
<eolmez> ssh server kurdum ama şifre hatalı diyo nasıl değiştiririm şifreyi
<eolmez> ssh server kurdum ama şifre hatalı diyo nasıl değiştiririm şifreyi
<ersin> yardımcı olurmusunuz
<rgngl> ersin: ssh ile login olmaya calistigin kullanicinin sifresini dogru girdigine emin misin?
<ersin> evet rgngl
<ersin> ssh ayarlarımı nasıl değiştiririm
<ersin> örneğin kullanıcı eklemek ve silmek gibi
<ersin> böyle bir hata alıyorum sshda yardımcı olurmusunuz Permission denied, please try again.
<ersin> ssh için yetkileri nerden kontrol edicem
<BrozaC> hata almaman lazim
<BrozaC> ssh a baglanamiyormusun hic
<xerxes> s.a.
<xerxes> türk dostlar
<xerxes> bana kim yardım etçek
<xerxes> bakimm
<xerxes> ödüllü sorum gelsinmi
<xerxes> :-D
<kelalaka> merhaba
<xerxes> ubuntuda menüleri ve masaüstünü hangi prg yada nerden düzenleyecem ben
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<Gamblerz> denetim masasý tarzý bölüm olacak bende bayadýr kullanmýyorum ama ordan masaüstünü düzenleyebilirsin
<kelalaka> seni bi turlu sevemedim gnome3
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-24
<Kartagis> forumda kullanıcıadımızı değiştirebiliyor muyuz?
<kserkses> s.a
<genc> slm
<kserkses> a.s
<Kartagis> forumda kullanıcı adımızı değiştiremiyor muyuz?
<kserkses> Başbakana fsfe'den  mektup : https://fsfe.org/news/2013/news-20130620-01.tr.html
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-25
<Kartagis> forumda kullanıcı adımızı değiştiremiyor muyuz?
<ogny> sanmam
<Kartagis> ogny: özele geliyorum
<kserkses> s.a
<mutlucan96> as
<Kartagis> şuna bir el atsak? http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=39630.msg471783#msg471783
<kserkses> Kartagis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1113395
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> sec=lanman koydum, yine olmadı
<Kartagis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1113395/comments/23
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Comment #23 : Bug #1113395 : Bugs : “cifs-utils” package : Ubuntu
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<kserkses> a.s
<Kartagis> bjk ve fb neden men edildi?
<Kartagis> şikeden mi?
<ElixirVitae> o/ Kartagis.
<ElixirVitae> Bilemeyeceğim.
<ElixirVitae> Futbolla işim olmadı hiç.
<Kartagis> benim de olmuyor da
<Kartagis> ondan soruyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-26
<kserkses> s.a
<akar1m_> herkese selam
<akar1m_> beyler ubuntu 13.04 kurdum yalnız xampp kuramıyorum
<akar1m_> çok acilindne yardımlarınız gerekiyor
<akar1m_> sorunu tarif ediyim hemen. şimdi efendim bu sayfadan xampp'ı indiriyorum
<akar1m_> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#372
<akar1m_> ama indiğinde dosya adı "xampp-linux-1.8.2.tar.gz" olması gerekirken,  "xampp-linux-x64-1.8.2-0-installer.run" oluyor
<akar1m_> her neyse kurulum yapmak istiyorum ama bi türlü beceremedim
<akar1m_> bununla ilgili olabilir mi acep ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/303068/error-with-tar-command-cannot-install-xampp-1-8-1-on-ubuntu-13-04
<akar1m_> akr
<akar1m_> Kartagis:
<akar1m_> ElixirVitae:
<akar1m_> anybody here ?:D
<Kartagis> I'm sorry, but the person you have highlighted cannot be reached at the moment. Please check the keyboard, and try again.
<Kartagis> xammps neden kuruyorsun ki?
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu lamp
<f0und> Kartagis: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP>; Installing LAMP On Ubuntu For Newbies | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos ...: <http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies>; How to Install Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP (LAMP) stack on Ubuntu ...: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> bunu kursana?
<akar1m_> selammmm
<akar1m_> var mıdr önerisi olan ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-27
<k3n4n> selam
<k3n4n> türkçe font desteği nasıl edinebilirim
<k3n4n> ofis ve gimp uygulaması için lazım
<kserkses> s.a
<k3n4n> türkçe font desteği nasıl edinebilirim
<k3n4n> ofis ve gimp uygulaması için lazım
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ogulmus> test
<ElixirVitae> ._.
<ogulmus> selamlar
<juggle> selam
<Kartagis> selam juggle
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-28
<kserkses> s.a
<lessent> Herkese iyi geceler..
<kserkses> sanada
<lessent> Tesekkurler.. Hard diskten anlıyor musunuz?
<kserkses> siz sorunuzu yada sorununuzu yazın, anlayan birileri varsa cevap vereceklerdir
<lessent> sorunum: bilgisayarım bu sabah itibariyle hard diskimi görmüyor. bilgisayarımı açar açmaz hard diskten tık tık tık diye belirli aralıklarla sesler geliyor.. bilgisayarımı düşürmedim.. kendiliğinden böyle bişey oldu.. kafa atma diye tabir ediliyor sanırım.. bu sorunu nasıl çözüp verilerimi geri getirebilirim?
<kserkses> sisteminiz nedir
<lessent> ubuntu 13.04 tü su anda lubuntu live
<kserkses> dısk bölümünüz gözüküyor mu
<lessent> hayır görünmüyor.. disk unityden bakınca bilinmeyen disk yazıor 0.0kb gösteriyor ama seri numarasını falan yazıyor
<lessent> disk aracından bakınca modelini firmware sürümünü yazma önbelleği gibi bilgileri okuyabiliyorum.. ancak 0.0kb diyor ve bölümlenmemiş olarak gösteriyor.. bilinmeyen birim yazıyor..
<kserkses> gparted kurulumu
<lessent> evet ama orda göremiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<lessent> selamlar..
<ElixirVitae> Diskin öldü-ölecek lessent.
<kserkses> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ElixirVitae> SMART testi yap.
<lessent> smart disk desteklemiyor diyor
<ElixirVitae> Disk utility var, onu aç.
<ElixirVitae> Oradan bir bak varmı bir durum diye.
<ElixirVitae> Distoda default program zaten.
<lessent> evet.. orda smart durumu: desteklenmiyor yazıyor
<kserkses> lessent, testdıskı kurdunuz mu
<ElixirVitae> *distro
<lessent> evet kurdum kserkses orda görmüyor hd yi
<kserkses> lessent, sudo cfdisk
<lessent>  ÖLÜMCÜL HATA: Disk sürücüsü okunamıyor
<lessent>              cfdisk'ten çıkmak için herhangi bir tuşa basınız
<kserkses> cfdisk
<kserkses> -sudosuz-
<lessent> ölümcül hata açılamıoyr diyor
<lessent> ÖLÜMCÜL HATA: Disk açılamıyor
<kserkses> lessent, siz herhangi yazılımla fılan zara vermişsiniz
<lessent> ne yapmam gerekiyor?
<kserkses> benim haricimde böyle bir sorun oluştu
<kserkses> biraz uğraşıp pc ye tanıtmıştım ama sizinkisi gibi bilinmeyen şeklinde
<kserkses> dd ile imajını alıp hariciye dokunmadım
<kserkses> sonra kurtarma yzılımları ile kurtarmıştım
<lessent> hmm..
<kserkses> R-studio nun linux sürümü var
<kserkses> çok da yetenekli
<kserkses> onunla kurtarmıştım
<kserkses> ama ücretli
<lessent> ama şu anda hiç okutamıyorum hdyi
<lessent> nasıl olacak o?
<kserkses> http://www.r-studio.com/
<kserkses> buradan lınux sürümünü çekip kurun ve birde oradan bakalım
<kserkses> testdisk de iyi hoş ama tonla veriyi dosya isimlerine numara vererek kurtarıyor
<kserkses> ayıklamak işkenceye dönüşüyor
<lessent> şu an 80 $'ım yok ama :)
<kserkses> görüp görmediğine bakacağız
<kserkses> denemesini kur
<kserkses> lessent,
<kserkses> sudo fdisk -l
<kserkses> mount
<lessent> evet
<kserkses> dmesg | taıl
<kserkses> tail
<kserkses> dmesg | tail
<lessent> evet
<lessent> lubuntu@lubuntu:/dev$ dmesg | tail
<lessent> [ 7587.028491] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<lessent> [ 7587.028498] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
<lessent> [ 7587.028502] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE
<lessent> [ 7587.028516] ata1.00: cmd e7/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
<lessent> [ 7587.028519]          res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x1 (device error)
<lessent> [ 7587.028526] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<lessent> [ 7587.028531] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
<lessent> [ 7587.029961] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
<lessent> [ 7587.029970] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
<lessent> [ 7587.030007] ata1: EH complete
<kserkses> :)
<kserkses> lessent,  : http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/
<kserkses> buraya yapıştır, link ver
<lessent> peki :)
<lessent> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/230426/
<lessent> kserkses, r-studio iso olarak indi.. bunu live olarak mı çalıştırmam gerekiyor?
<kserkses> lessent, ben buradan ıso olmayanı ındırıp kurmustum http://www.r-tt.com/data_recovery_linux/Download.shtml
<kserkses> ıso olarak hiç denemedim
<lessent> peki.. kurayım bakalım..
<kserkses> R-Studio Agent Emergency ISO Image is used to create R-Studio Agent Emergency startup CD/DVD. To create the startup CD/DVD you should use any disk burning utility to burn a CD from the downloaded ISO Image.
<kserkses> ama lıve olarak da çalıştırmak mumkun sanırım
<lessent> evet..
<lessent> kurdum şu anda..
<kserkses> bır çalıştır bakayım
<lessent> demo olarak çalıştır dedim..
<lessent> gördü hdyi
<kserkses> scan de
<lessent> 7.87 GB olarak gördü
<lessent> 500GB aslında hd
<kserkses> refresh yap
<lessent> 4 5 kez yaptım 7.87 diyor
<kserkses> Guymager i kursana
<lessent> refreshlerden sonra read disk at position 0 failed after 2 attempts. girdi çıktı hatası diyor
<kserkses> depolarda olması lazım
<lessent> kurdum kserkses,
<kserkses> çalıştır
<lessent> 0.0byte diyor
<kserkses> ekran gorüntüsü versene
<lessent> upload sitesi var mı bildigin?
<lessent> http://postimg.org/image/p202877ir/904cbebf/
<kserkses> görüyor ama iyi bu
<lessent> :)
<kserkses> bence bu hasarlı diskinin imajını alıp öyle uğraş
<lessent> ama 7.87 gb diyor
<kserkses> sen guymagerla imajını al yinede
<kserkses> alamaya çalışmadan bilemeyiz tam olarak ne olduğunu
<lessent> anladım..
<lessent> ama 0bayt dediği halde yine de imaj alır mı?
<kserkses> e bı dene :)
<lessent> :)
<lessent> harici hd yok şu an :D yarın deniyeyim ben onu..
<lessent> alsa bile kaydedecek yer yok..
<kserkses> olur
<kserkses> yarın daha derli toplu yardım ederiz
<lessent> çok teşekkür ederim ilginiz için..
<kserkses> şu ana linux üzerinde değilim, bölük pörçük oluyor
<kserkses> ne demek
<lessent> anladım..
<kserkses> o bölümle uğraşmayın ama
<kserkses> hiç veri filan yazılmasın
<lessent> pc acık bırakayım bari :) tekrar en baştan kurmayayıım guymagerı falan..
<kserkses> :)
<lessent> gerci log olarak ben bunu mail atayım kendime..
<lessent> nolur nolmaz..
<kserkses> :)
<kserkses> guymager belçika polisinin linux alemine katkısı yanılmıyorsam :9
<lessent> öyle mi? :)
<kserkses> bunlar adli bilişim araçları
<lessent> doğrudur..
<lessent> r-studio en başarılısı ama sanırım..
<lessent> 7.87 GB da olsa veri okuyabildi :)
<lessent> tekrar teşekkür ederim..
<lessent> yarın görüşmek dileğiyle... iyi geceler..
<kserkses> eyvallah
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-29
<ersin> efendim .zip dosyasını çıkaramıyorum niye
<ersin> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Dosya_s%C4%B1k%C4%B1%C5%9Ft%C4%B1rma_ve_a%C3%A7ma_y%C3%B6ntemleri#Dosya_a.C3.A7ma_y.C3.B6ntemleri sağolun
<kserkses> s.a
<stickybit> selam
<stickybit> ubuntu 13.04 te python ın hangi sürümü var?
<Can35> ses bir ki
<kserkses> pes üç dört
<ElixirVitae> hey beş altı
<Can35> varadero varkene daha heycanlıydı kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-30
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<berkan> arkadaşlar merhabalar
<berkan> bir sorunum var yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı acaba ?
<berkan> Üniversitede okuyorum ve okul mac adresi onaylı internet dağıtmakta fakat şöyle bir olay var linuxda mac adresini kayıt ettirdikten sonra bazı şeyler yapmam gerekiyor wpa supplicant yazılımını kullanmam gerekiyormuş fakat bu konu hakkında hiç bir bilgim yok nasıl olduğuna dair
<kserkses> s.a
<juggle> a.selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-25
<eneaergun> Selamlar kolay gelsin mint 16 yi sorunsuzca kullaniyordum fakat sh  program.sh diye programi calistirdikdan sonra gnome3 coktu tekrar baslatsam bile toppanel de hata veriyor ne yapsam bilemedim?
<enesergun> Clutter warning veriyor
<ademoglu> notebook un kamerası çalışmamaya başladı ya bi anda
<ademoglu> dün kullandığım kamera bugün durduk yerde açılmaz oldu
<ademoglu> 14.04
<ademoglu> kullanıyorum
<Akurgal> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-26
<x12x63> selam
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-27
<fnoyanisi> selm
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> wxsmith kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> o nedir?
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: bilgisayarı HDMI ile televizyona bağlama deneyimin oldu mu hiç?
<fnoyanisi> şu an bağlı, hergün oluyor aslında :)
<fnoyanisi> eşimin bilgisayarını TV ye bağlıyoruz hdmi ile
<fnoyanisi> oradan film filan izliyoruz
<Kartagis> linux mu?
<fnoyanisi> eşim ubuntu'cu :)
<fnoyanisi> 12.04
<Kartagis> windows'da sorun yok, bağlanıyor. ancak linux'da görüntü küçücük kalıyor.
<Kartagis> aha
<Kartagis> linux'cu kadınları sevmek lazım
<Kartagis> pek yok onlardan
<fnoyanisi> yok o çok anlamıyodu, onun için ne olduğu çok fark etmiyo. herşeyi masaüstüne kaydediyordu yani :)
<fnoyanisi> ben de bari virüs filan başımız ağrımasın diye ubuntu kurdum, güzel güzel kullanıyo
<fnoyanisi> ama o da sevilmicek gibi değil :D
<Kartagis> olsun, yine de linux kullanıyor ya
<Kartagis> benim eşim kullanamıyor
<Kartagis> mecbur olduğu zaman sadece
<fnoyanisi> windows'ta hiç bağlamadık, hep linux ile denedik. ekran çok az küçük kaldı, yani kenarlarda ufak bi boşluk var
<Kartagis> evde benim bilgisayarımda sadece linux var çünkü
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> ben de kızıma öğretmeyi planlıyorum ;)
<fnoyanisi> ama sanırım sorun TV'de
<fnoyanisi> ooo :)
<Kartagis> 7 aylık henüz amcası ;)
<fnoyanisi> Allah bağışlasın, maşallah
<Kartagis> sağol ;)
<Kartagis> darısı isteyenlerin başına
<fnoyanisi> amin
<Kartagis> ekran kartı ne sende?
<Kartagis> bir de televizyon ne?
<fnoyanisi> ekran kartını tam hatırlamıyorum ama sürücü VESA M96 diyo
<fnoyanisi> open source olanı değil de proprietary olanı yüklemiştik
<fnoyanisi> TV de Sony Bravia
<Kartagis> vesa'nın proprietary'si var mı ki?
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8#t=107 şunun hangi bölüm olduğunu biliyor musun?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-28
<slarikan> kubunu sapitti
<slarikan> sistem ayarlarında klavyeye ulaşamıyorum
<slarikan> moun yok ortalıkta
<slarikan> muon
<slarikan> sudo apt-get install muon
<slarikan> Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti
<slarikan> Bağımlılık ağacı oluşturuluyor
<slarikan> Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti
<slarikan> Bunları düzeltmek için 'apt-get -f install' komutunu çalıştırmanız gerekebilir:
<slarikan> Aşağıdaki paketler karşılanmamış bağımlılıklara sahip:
<slarikan>  hplip : Bağımlılıklar: libsane-hpaio (= 3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2) ama 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 kurulacak
<slarikan>  muon : Bağımlılıklar: libmuonprivate2 (= 2.2.0-0ubuntu3.1) ama kurulmayacak
<slarikan>         Tavsiye ettikleri: muon-updater ama kurulmayacak
<slarikan> E: Karşılanmamış bağımlılıklar. 'apt-get -f install' komutunu paket seçeneği vermeden deneyin (ya da bir çözüm belirtin).
<introducial> sudo apt-get install software-properties-kde
<introducial> bundan sonra muon'u yüklemeyi deneyin
<introducial> google'da bu çıktı http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=170210&p=874999
<slarikan> bi paket kurayım dedim
<slarikan> şu annda sistemi komple kuruyo galiba
<introducial> nasıl yani
<slarikan> libsane-hpai
<slarikan> son harfi yok
<slarikan> yeniden başlat dedi
<slarikan> reboot
<slarikan> tşk
<slarikan> muon kuruldu galiba
<Ertugrul> s.a
<Ertugrul> online biri varmı ?
<Ertugrul> arkadaşlar asus nv56vz laptopum var özellikleri 12 gb ram 4 gb ekran kartı i7 işlemci
<Ertugrul> ne kullanmalıyım ubuntu 12.10 die biyerden buldum ama
<Ertugrul> emin değilim bilene danışmak lazım
<Ertugrul> fikir sahibi yada yardımcı olabılcek bırı lazım
<ademoglu> abi ürünün o kadar iyiydi ki yorum yapamadım
<introducial> ubuntu'yu rahatça kullanabilirsiniz
<introducial> hatta fazla rahatça
<ademoglu> 12.04 yada 14.04 kurun geçin
<Ertugrul> win8 yuklu üzerinde
<Ertugrul> artık sıktı :D
<introducial> kurun 14.04
<ademoglu> ihtiyaçlarınıza göre kaldıradabilirsiniz tamamen kaladabilir
<Ertugrul> ya aslında programlama için istiyorum biraz java ptyhon kullanımında linux halıyle bayrağı onde cekıyo
<Ertugrul> sımdı 14.04 diosunuz dimi
<introducial> elinizdekinin kaldıramayacağı linux distrosu yok büyük ihtimalle, 14.04 iyi olur eğer ubuntu seviyorsanız
<Ertugrul> Ya bende kaldırıp kadırmama konusunda tereddüt etmedim ama stabillik açısından ubuntu düşünüyorum ama hala laptolarda tam oturmus degıl sanırım yanı okuduklarım oyle idi
<introducial> tam oturmuş değil derken, biraz daha açar mısınız
<Ertugrul> benım laptopda sımdı klavye ışıklandırması fln var sanırım onları kullanıcam fn fonksıyonları fln
<Kartagis> Ertugrul: eğer önyüz işi yapmayı da düşünüyorsan win kalabilir
<introducial> anladım, ana fonksiyonları değil de diğer küçük ayrıntılardan bahsediyorsunuz
<Ertugrul> aslında ıkısınde kalmasının bı sakıncası yok ama daha once masaüstünde bi geçiş yapmaya denedim ve malum çok verimli olmadı sonra tekrar wine döndüm yani alışkın olmayınca depo derleme işi fln biraz sıkıntılı oldu
<Ertugrul> büyük ıhtımal ıkısı bır kurulu bıraz kullanırım
<Ertugrul> sınra tamammen ubuntuya gecerım
<Kartagis> ben de 2001'den 2006'ya kadar aynen öyle yapmıştım
<Kartagis> şimdi windows sadece sanal olarak var işyerinde
<Kartagis> evde windows yok
<Ertugrul> bu ara zaten steam patlama yaptı  oyun bakımından linuxa baya sey yapıyo sanırım bi 5 sene içinde akıllı telefon piyasası gibi olcak işler
<Ertugrul> bide arkadaşlar bişey daha sorcam
<Kartagis> Ertugrul: ama şöyle de olabilir. iki işletim sistemi kullanırsan "ya ben zaten bunu yapamıyorum, windows'a geçeyim" deyip bahane bulabilirsin. bunu yapanlar olmuştur yüzyıllar içinde
<Kartagis> sor
<Ertugrul> yok yok bahane yok bu sefer at gibi makina aldık Allah seni inandırsın donup kapandıgını gordum :D
<Ertugrul> batarya durumu felan nasıl
<Ertugrul> pil süresi sıkıntılımı
<Ertugrul> bi yerde okudumda
<Kartagis> ben genelde şarjda kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> sürpriz olmasın deyu
<slarikan> slm
<Kartagis> selam slarikan
<Ertugrul> yani cıkartsak şarjdan bi kac saat gitmezmi
<Kartagis> ama şimdi mecburen bataryadayız
<Ertugrul> slm kardesım
<Kartagis> gider gider
<introducial> bilgisayara bağlı benim bildiğim, ubuntu'nun garip derecede bir güç tüketimi yok
<Kartagis> ama her halükarda ubuntu windows gibi bir güç canavarı değildir
<Ertugrul> o zaman ağzı olan konuşuyo
<Kartagis> canavarı derken tüketim anlamında diyorum
<Ertugrul> anladım batarya konusunda demıstım bende
<Kartagis> lan 1 buçukta kalktım gün öldü yaa
<Ertugrul> :D:D
<Ertugrul> oruc tutuyosan en ıyısını yapmıssın :D
<Kartagis> sabah 8'e 10 kala uyandım lan servis kaçtı diye
<Kartagis> sonra hatırladım bugün cumartesi
<Kartagis> yattım
<Kartagis> 5,5 saat daha uyumuşum
<Kartagis> heh
<Ertugrul> bu sohbet yeri cok ıyı olmus ya
<Ertugrul> ben bı beklentım olmadan yazdım buraya :D
<Ertugrul> baktım insan var vay be dedim :D
<introducial> freenode'da bulabildiğim tek türk kanalı bu
<Kartagis> introducial: /msg alis list *tr
<Ertugrul> ciiden iyi yani facebook geldi hacamat etti bıraktı herşeyi
<Ertugrul> arkadşlar çok klasik olcak ama mint fln diolar kıyaslama var ubuntu ile
<Ertugrul> daha stabıl oldugundan bahsedenler var
<Kartagis> heh bir sürü Türk kanalı var ama en kalabalığı 12 kişi
<Kartagis> o da burası
<Kartagis> 11 oldu
<Kartagis> Ertugrul: insanların söylediklerine kulak asma, google'de karşılaştırma sayfaları var, aç oku
<Ertugrul> anladım
<Ertugrul> ama hani işi bileni sormak daha iyi bugün burayı bulmasaydım gene askıya alcaktım buyuk ihtimalle bu işi
<Ertugrul> Yardımınız için teşeşüker arkadaslar
<introducial> rica ederim faydam dokunduysa
<introducial> win icin hangi irc client'ini onerirsiniz
<Ertugrul> valal benim bilidğim mirc
<Ertugrul> en iyiside odur sanırım
<introducial> tesekkurler
<Ertugrul> ubuntu phone kullanan oldumu arkadaslar
<Ertugrul> apk calıstırıyomu dırek yoksa emuletır fln mı lazım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-29
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turkbaytar> selam herkese
<turkbaytar> odada olan varmı
<turkbaytar> 1 sorum olacaktı
<turkbaytar> hayatında actionaz kullanan oldumu
<turkbaytar> yani mouse macrosu yapacağım ama bir türlü basit birşeyi yapamadım
<turkbaytar> kimse yok sanırım
<mete_cetin> turkbaytar, zamanında UO oynardım, mouse makrosu benim işimdi... ama linux üzerinde bu dedğin şey nasıl çalışır bir fikrim yok tabii....
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-22
<totimkopf> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turgay> slm
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu mu kullaniyorsun turgay
<turgay> evet
<turgay> kubuntu
<turgay> 15.04 32 bit
<fnoyanisi> neden 32bit
<turgay> neden 64 ?
<fnoyanisi> ram'in 3GB'den coksa diye dedim
<fnoyanisi> bir de, 15.04 de hangi cekirdek surumu var. merka ettim
<turgay> 3.19 galiba
<turgay> 3.19.0-21-generic #21-Ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> 14.04 , LTS ama 3.13 var, esim kullaniyo
<turgay> ubuntu mu ?
<fnoyanisi> yes
<turgay> ubuntu sarmıyor beni
<turgay> kde seviyorum ben
<turgay> kde 5 geldi 15.04 ile
<fnoyanisi> plasma5 ?
<turgay> evet
<fnoyanisi> o fena degil
<turgay> 15.10 ile tam oturacak
<turgay> deniliyor.
<fnoyanisi> hadi bakalim
<fnoyanisi> ben de sevemedim gitti kde yi
<fnoyanisi> bana "windows" cakmasi gibi geliyo
<fnoyanisi> hos, gnome da "macintosh" cakmasi olarak basladi ama
<turgay> He expressed hope that the release, due out on 22 October 2015, will include the Mir display server, since it was not ready in time for Ubuntu 15.04
<turgay> 5 ile kde hantalığını attı iyi durumda
<fnoyanisi> mate kullanityom desem
<fnoyanisi> gerci opensuse vardi, onda plasma5 vardi, fena degildi
<fnoyanisi> ama windows gibi flat yapmislar
<fnoyanisi> :/
<turgay> zıorunlu olmadıkça kde4 temasını bozmadılar
<turgay> malum kde3>4 geçişi
<turgay> windowsta tökezledi son birkaç yılda
<fnoyanisi> windows7 kullaniyorum, 8 kullanmadim 10'un ucretsiz update i geldi makinam kaldirmiyor :)
<fnoyanisi> win7 cok iyi bence
<turgay> 32 bit bana yetiyor  genel olrak 64 bit desteği tam olarak oturmadı
<turgay> en son genel olrak windows nt kullanmıştım :)
<turgay> 10 yılı aşmış
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> ben su anda elementary kullaniyorum, bir iki ufak puruz haricinde memnunum
<turgay> geçenlerde  birisi geldi bir hata iöçin kde geliştirici kanalına sistemini yapıştırdı çok çok düşük bir sisteme kde 5 çalıştırıyordu
<turgay> geliştiricilerin hepsi atladı
<fnoyanisi> opensuse de sadece plasma5 yaklasik 500MB ram kulaniyor sistem
<fnoyanisi> icewm ile 250MB civari
<fnoyanisi> freebsd'de mate desktop ile 50MB
<turgay> bir çalışma vardı sanırım onunla ilgili
<turgay> genel olrak sorunları qt üzerinden çözmeye çalışıyorlar
<fnoyanisi> obur taraftan, Qt GTK'dan cok daha iyi bir API
<fnoyanisi> GTK+ pardon
<turgay> qt çatalı olduğu için olabilir mi ?
<turgay> tam çatalda diyemeyiz gerçi
<turgay> ekibin ikiye ayrılması ile ortaya çıkan sonuç gtk
<fnoyanisi> program yazmak istersen, GTK+ tam bir iskence
<fnoyanisi> Qt ile uygulama gelistirmek hem cok rahat hem de tam bir API, hersey var icinde
<fnoyanisi> gnome ve kde karsilastirmasi gibi, KDE daha bi komple DE sunuyor
<turgay> dahada genişliyor qt
<Kartagis> xchat ile nasıl bildirim alabileceğimi bilen var mı?
<fnoyanisi> sanirim gnome da xchat icin bi plugin vs vardi
<fnoyanisi> yada panel integration tarzi bisey belki o calisiyodur
<Kartagis> buldum
<fnoyanisi> neredeymis
<fnoyanisi> settings - Alerts?
<Kartagis> settings > preferences > alerts
<fnoyanisi> ben de demin bakiyordum orada gordum
<fnoyanisi> ama emin degilim
<fnoyanisi> o sistem notification olmayabilir
<fnoyanisi> sadece alert gibi geldi bana
<Kartagis> adim yazildigi zaman beni uyarsin
<fnoyanisi> hmm...o oluyo
<fnoyanisi> mesela sen fnoyanisi yazarsan benim pencere yanip sonuyo
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-23
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba :) nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> ramazan nasıl geçiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-24
<tayfun> sa
<onur> ALEYKUM SELAM ve RAHMETULLAHI tayfun
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-26
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi
<Kartagis> yok
<Kartagis> dükkanı kapattık
<Kartagis> hadi kardeşim hadi
 * Kartagis sandalyeleri ters çevirir
<fnoyanisi> :) dukkanin onun derma
<Kartagis> ha bi de o var
<Kartagis> dükkannın önünde durma, kamyon gelecek
<Kartagis> mal yığacağız
<Kartagis> bak hala duruyo
<Kartagis> daş yok mu daş
<fnoyanisi> kir kafasini
<fnoyanisi> bu bunlar vcar
<fnoyanisi> http://www.haberler.com/esnaf-gazeteci-nuh-koklu-yu-kartopu-yuzunden-6978127-haberi/
<Kartagis> evet ya
<Kartagis> bu ülkeden nefret ediyorum artık,
<Kartagis> ülkenin kendisinden değil
<Kartagis> ülke çok güzel
<Kartagis> ama kafa boktan,
<fnoyanisi> orasi oyle
<fnoyanisi> kimde olsa orasi, dunyanin cazibe merkezi olur
<Kartagis> en son baktığımda 2015 yılında 146 kadın öldürülmüştü
<Kartagis> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/gundem/29384776.asp <--- al işte
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Minib�sten indirilip kald�r�ma terk edilen gen� hayat�n� kaybetti - H�rriyet G�ndem
<fnoyanisi> memleketten insan manzaralari
<fnoyanisi> aci, Allah yardim etsin
<Kartagis> lan sabah sabah morali bozuldu
<fnoyanisi> yahu soyle beni ugrastirmicak (OS X gibi), hizli ve rahat kullanimi olan (BSD'ler gibi), paket yonetimi guzel (GNU/Debian gibi) bisey yok mu
<Kartagis> Ubuntu var
<Kartagis> ben dün Elementary'yi kaldırıp eski aşkım Ubuntu'ya döndüm
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu cok yavas
<fnoyanisi> bir de, *nix gibi degil (Zaten degil de...)
<fnoyanisi> soyle cat /etc/fstab diyince anlamasi lazim insanin
<fnoyanisi> abidik kubidik device isimleri filan, noluyo oyle
<fnoyanisi> hic bsd kullandin mi?
<Kartagis> UUID kullanıldığı zaman mı anlamıyor insanlar? :D
<Kartagis> bsd kullandım ve nefret ettim
<Kartagis> özellikle vim'den
<fnoyanisi> hmm..ben biraz daha bsd seven tipim, onun da driver destegi ne yazik ki linux kadar yok
<fnoyanisi> o sikintisi var
<fnoyanisi> daha cok sade sistem seviyorum. init rc.d filan :)
<fnoyanisi> bi ps aux dedigimde biliyorum az cok neyin ne oldugunu...
<fnoyanisi> linux da oyleydi, simdi cok fonksiyonel olunca tabi, karisti isler.
<Kartagis> ubuntu bunların anlaşılmasını zor mu kılıyor? ben her şeyi anlıyorum
<fnoyanisi> yok da, yavas geldiydi bana
<fnoyanisi> ama OS guzel, Allah var
<Kartagis> elementary'nin teması çok güzel, ama sorunları var
<fnoyanisi> ama mesela esimin bilgisayarini 12.04 ten 14.04 e upgrade ettim, acilmadi :/
<Kartagis> hö
<fnoyanisi> ya
<Kartagis> nasıl yaptın?
<fnoyanisi> ben yapmadim, o yapti
<fnoyanisi> acilmadi
<Kartagis> hangi komutla yaptın demek istedim?
<fnoyanisi> hmmm...sanirim gui den yaptiydim
<fnoyanisi> hatirlamiyorum 6-7 ay aliyor
<Kartagis> do-release-upgrade
<Kartagis> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kartagis> en iyisi bu
<fnoyanisi> uyari vermisti, yeni surum var yuklemek ister misin diy
<fnoyanisi> isterim dedim
<fnoyanisi> ben bise yapmadim amca
<fnoyanisi> benim laptopta opensuse varsi, ona da mate yukledim, o da gumledi
<fnoyanisi> anlamadim ki kardes
<fnoyanisi> eskiden slackware kullanirdim, paketler bogusmim diye bunlari kullanim diyom, onlarda cakiyo
<fnoyanisi> "onlarda" daki "da" ayri olacakti -> onlar da
<Kartagis> greetings philipballew
<Kartagis> &later tell fnoyanisi http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/allegations-openbsd-backdoors-may-be-true
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-27
<Conqueror> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-28
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> <Kartagis> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/allegations-openbsd-backdoors-may-be-true >> dogrudur
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/allegations-openbsd-backdoors-may-be-true >> dogrudur
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : esasinda BSD camiasinda OpenBSD digerlerinden biraz daha farkli. Netbsd vf freebsd projeleri daha "demokratik" bir sekilde yonlendirilirken openbsd tek kisi bagimli. Linux da da durum boyle
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-27
<osse_> Merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-28
<tayfun_ankara_25> slm uyanık olan
<mymodels> slm
<mymodels> ıyı aksamlar
<mymodels> varmı turkce bılen
<mymodels> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-29
<osman> deneme
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-03
<asdasd> selam
<asdasd> ubuntu hakkında yardıma ihtiyacım var
<asdasd> network ile ilgili
<asdasd> yardımcı olabilecek kimse varmı
<ibrahim> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2017-06-28
<eralp> Mesajlarım alınıyor mu ?
<eralp> la
<eralp> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-25
<papachu> Merhaba bilgisayarıma linux kurmaya calısıyorum yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
<papachu> Kurum sırasında bazı hatalarla karşılaşıyorum
<papachu> manuel partition kısmında /home, /, swap kısımlarını nasıl ayarlayabileceğime dair bi kaynak var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2020-06-26
<kedihacker> nasıl şifre değiştiriyordub burada
<kedihacker> buldum kendime teşekkürler
